# Game #3: Lakers vs Spurs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (1-1)

vs.









San Antonio Spurs (1-0)

Friday, Nov. 5
7:30 pm
TV: ESPN, FSN
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Bryant shined on Wednesday night.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Tierre Brown
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Injured Reserve List
*Slava Medvedenko* - Sore Right Heel | 5 Games At Least
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Out 2-3 Weeks
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Out Indefinitely

*Last Meeting:* 
May 16, 2004 - Kobe Bryant scored 12 of his 26 points in the fourth quarter, Shaquille O'Neal had 17 points, 19 rebounds and five blocked shots and the Lakers beat the Spurs 88-76 Saturday night to win the Western Conference semifinals in six games.

*Upcoming Games:*

Sun, Nov 7
Lakers vs. Atlanta 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN)

Tue, Nov 9 
Lakers @ New Orleans 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL)

Wed, Nov 10
Lakers @ Memphis 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

Fri, Nov 12
Lakers @ Orlando 
4:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

Sat, Nov 13 
Lakers @ Houston
5:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBATV)


My Prediction
Spurs: 108
Lakers: 91

Spurs Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a swing game. See unfortunately, after last night, the team outside of Kobe can't depend on the crowd to get them motivated and pumped to play. Duncan is a killer and is going to do everything to destroy the paint. I really wish Divac was healthy. 

I think LA can win, but it's going to take a team effort. Paging Mr. Odom, you are needed to finally show up this season. You have been incognito for a bit (pre-season included).


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Lakers snap back and win this game. We match-up much better than last season from an athletic standpoint. Duncan is still a problem nothing changes there but if we rebound, our fastbreak could give the Spurs problems. 

I think Kobe gets the guys fired up and the Lakers get a win it'll be feb till the Spurs get real cranked up. 

Lakers win.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The thought of Odom on Duncan makes me sick. Tim is not only gonna score all over him, he's going to get Lamar in foul trouble as well, and then there goes another one of our offensive options. 

We need to either start Grant, or put Mihm on Duncan with Lamar taking Rasho. I would prefer that we start Grant so that the Spurs are forced to put Bowen on Odom and leave Kobe free to work on Barry.

We really need some depth up front.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers are angry after the loss and have something to prove. 

I think the Lakers are gonna pull this one through.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I just hope the kids come out and play hard, and smack that french frogman....:upset: 


I'd have to agree about Duncan, the officials LOVE this guy, i swear you barely touch the guy-Foul!


Somebody pass a note to Rudy about Manu, i have a feeling hes gonna steal a lot from our bigs


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Another tough game. If we don't control out defensive boards, this will be over by halftime. Odom has to do alot more, they were leaning on Kobe too much yesterday. Not only is Duncan going to have his way, but so will Parker. I don't feel good about this one.


And, when Barry runs the point, maybe well get to see Vujacic this time. I sure as hell am sick of Atkins, and it's only been two games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't realize until last night, but this team is much too inexperienced as a group to perform well on the road, outside of Kobe. The swagger, confidence, and ball movement all went to hell against the Jazz. While the Jazz played better defense than the Nuggets, the Lakers outside of Kobe were incredibly timid and basically unsure of themselves. If those things are truly a result of playing on the road, then the Lakers' ball movement and jumpers should be much better against the Spurs tomorrow at home. Even if the Spurs are the first or second best team in the league, hitting open or semi-open jumpers is all fundamentals and concentration. 

I think it'll become clear that the Lakers are a great home team and poor road team. That may or may not be fixed by the end of the season, but it's something I completely overlooked until last night. Remember, that was their first road game as a group, ever.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Still, assuming the Spurs are healthy, the Lakers should lose this game. That said, it'll be a lot closer than the Jazz game.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I expect the Spurs to win this one. We're not ready for a team of this caliber yet.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> I didn't realize until last night, but this team is much too inexperienced as a group to perform well on the road, outside of Kobe. The swagger, confidence, and ball movement all went to hell against the Jazz. While the Jazz played better defense than the Nuggets, the Lakers outside of Kobe were incredibly timid and basically unsure of themselves. If those things are truly a result of playing on the road, then the Lakers' ball movement and jumpers should be much better against the Spurs tomorrow at home. Even if the Spurs are the first or second best team in the league, hitting open or semi-open jumpers is all fundamentals and concentration.
> 
> I think it'll become clear that the Lakers are a great home team and poor road team. That may or may not be fixed by the end of the season, but it's something I completely overlooked until last night. Remember, that was their first road game as a group, ever.


Yes you hit it right on the head. It looked like 1 guy playing with a team full of rookies last night. Give them 10-15 more road games and I think their composure will rise up quite a bit. I think Kobe’s leadership will help as well.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Lakers should be ready to play, and thats the best thing they got going for them. However, the fast break game wont fly with the Spurs transition defense, Bowen usually does a fantastic job on Kobe, and the Spurs are going to dominate the paint. Without Shaq and Malone, Duncan is going cause a real lobsided matchup, and the Lakers will still have problems with Parker and Manu like before. It'll be a tough game, and its not out of the question for the Lakers to pull it out, but they'll need a great great team effort, or one of the roleplayers to have an extraordinary game. If both teams come to play, the Spurs will take it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Lakers should be ready to play, and thats the best thing they got going for them. However, the fast break game wont fly with the Spurs transition defense, Bowen usually does a fantastic job on Kobe, and the Spurs are going to dominate the paint. Without Shaq and Malone, Duncan is going cause a real lobsided matchup, and the Lakers will still have problems with Parker and Manu like before. It'll be a tough game, and its not out of the question for the Lakers to pull it out, but they'll need a great great team effort, or one of the roleplayers to have an extraordinary game. If both teams come to play, the Spurs will take it.


Bowen's effectiveness on Kobe is greatly minimized on the pick and roll. Witness the WCSF last year when Kobe averaged 26 ppg on 47% from the floor (1.215 points per shot). Yes, Kobe will get doubled a lot more, but Bowen actually isn't that great of a defender at fighting through screens. He's much better on an island.

And while Parker will blow by whoever, Manu won't cause the same problems he used to, as the Lakers' team D is much better than last year and Butler can stay in front of Manu easily. 

That said, I wouldn't be surprised if Duncan demoralizes the whole team.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I think we stick close until midway through the 4th.

Spurs 88 Lakers 80


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Bowen's effectiveness on Kobe is greatly minimized on the pick and roll. Witness the WCSF last year when Kobe averaged 26 ppg on 47% from the floor (1.215 points per shot). Yes, Kobe will get doubled a lot more, but Bowen actually isn't that great of a defender at fighting through screens. He's much better on an island.


Point taken. If Brian Cook is on, the pick and roll (or pick and pop in Cooks case) could cause problems. 



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> And while Parker will blow by whoever, Manu won't cause the same problems he used to, as the Lakers' team D is much better than last year and Butler can stay in front of Manu easily.


I disagree with this, there isnt too many players Manu cant get by, and I definitely dont think that Butler is one of them. The Lakers are better equipped to guard Manu on the perimeter this year, but they dont have Shaq and when Manu does get by his man it'll be much easier layups. 

They could put Kobe on Manu, and he would do the best job, but that would tire him out and they need him on the offensive end. 

It'll be interesting though. Lakers should be hungry.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Spurs 99
Lakers 94

Duncan 22pts 20rbs
Kobe 32pts


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i think the lakers looked good at home and i think that LA will be one of those teams that are excellent at home then just do OK on the road.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

As I said in the Spurs forum, Kobe should have a huge game tonight. I'm thinking 40 points. If someone like Odom can chip in 20 points or so, the Lakers will have a good chance at winning this game. As a Spurs fan, I'm scared that LA is our first road game, but hopefully we will play like we did against Sacramento. 



Popovich has been going to EHL's favorite player a lot more in the post this season (Rasho for those who don't know), so I'm expecting the Spurs to pound the ball inside, because I'm sure the Lakers will make it a point of focus to stop Parker, Manu, and Barry from penetrating.



Spurs board game thread


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This is a swing game. See unfortunately, after last night, the team outside of Kobe can't depend on the crowd to get them motivated and pumped to play. Duncan is a killer and is going to do everything to destroy the paint. I really wish Divac was healthy.


If you are waiting for Divac to come in and be a big help defensively especially against a guy like Duncan then I think you are fooling yourself.

Divac was never a big defensive presence and now at his current age he is more of a defensive liability. He is still a great passer and good in the post but he is too slow at this stage of his career to be any sort of stopper.

I would like to see the Lakers win tonight but I think the Spurs will win the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

you should start Odom at the 3 tonight, Grant at the 4 guarding duncan, and Mihm at the 5........grant knows how to front bigger post player really well. Of course nobody could stop Duncan, but for the Lakers the best option to try is Brian Grant


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> you should start Odom at the 3 tonight, Grant at the 4 guarding duncan, and Mihm at the 5........grant knows how to front bigger post player really well. Of course nobody could stop Duncan, but for the Lakers the best option to try is Brian Grant


Exactly what I was thinking. Duncan will kill Odom in the post and Grant can do somewhat of a serviceable job. Since Kobe will be guarded by Bowen, I can see Odom having a big night against Manu.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> you should start Odom at the 3 tonight, Grant at the 4 guarding duncan, and Mihm at the 5........grant knows how to front bigger post player really well. Of course nobody could stop Duncan, but for the Lakers the best option to try is Brian Grant




If Brian Grant gets in foul trouble, that leaves the Lakers with Brian Cook to guard Duncan. Plus, Starting Odom at PF gives the Lakers an advantage over Grant, because Duncan will have to extend his defense to the perimeter to guard Odom.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>
> If Brian Grant gets in foul trouble, that leaves the Lakers with Brian Cook to guard Duncan. Plus, Starting Odom at PF gives the Lakers an advantage over Grant, because Duncan will have to extend his defense to the perimeter to guard Odom.


Exactly.. If Grant gets in foul trouble, were screwed even more.. Cook cant guard Duncan let alone Boozer.. :laugh: Duncan should have a field night tonight.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I will predict with my heart:

Lakers - 95
Spurs - 93


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com Preview 



> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The San Antonio Spurs and Los Angeles Lakers meet Friday in a rematch of a memorable Western Conference semifinal series last year.
> 
> Before last season, the teams combined to win five straight NBA titles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

DUBK thats a great avatar.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> If you are waiting for Divac to come in and be a big help defensively especially against a guy like Duncan then I think you are fooling yourself.
> ...


Expecting Divac to be a defensive stopper? Not even. I just wish he was healthy because he stimulates ball movement and player movement just by being ou there with his passing ability. I'd like to see him out there with Walton, Odom, Kobe and Vujacic from time to time this year.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I will predict with my heart:
> 
> Lakers - 95
> Spurs - 93


:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I honestly believe that the only reason the Lakers were so cold in the last game was because they had to stand underneath their basket for 12 minutes only shooting lay-ups before playing Utah. They'll be pumped up tonight and it should be a good game. Plus, we will be a much better team at home than on the road.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Spurs 104 Lakers 91 

:sigh:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Butler with some POOR shot selection early on. 

Lakers are not going to hit these 1 on 4 transition jumpers all game. (Chucky, Bulter)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Horrible. Brian Cook, Tierre Brown and Chris Mihm are all atrocious on defense. They just have no idea what is going on around them.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

this game is a classic example of youth vs experience.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok, I just got home and missed the 1st half.

Can anyone recap what happened for me?
Looking at the boxscore, looks like our offense is there, but our defense isn't.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

do u really need to know, i missed it until now and i sure dont :uhoh:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> this game is a classic example of youth vs experience.



Atkins has no excuse.


It's been a lay-up drill for San Antonio. AT least Odom showed up, too bad our defense hasnt.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Rush completely air balled a wide open three that couldve cut the lead to 7. Then Grant fouls Duncan as he easily banks it in.:sigh:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

We do something good and then give up a lay-up, or free throws as Butler fouls Barry. Ah well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice rallys but they cant seem to stop SA when they need .. I wasnt expecting them to win anyways.. Too little too late on the rally's if you keep fouling after you cut it down to 10..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

_Stops, Shakes Head, Relizes Lakers Making The Playoffs Is A Dream_


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't know how, but the Lakers are now within 6.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why aren't they letting Odom create at all? It looks like Kobe's trying to force too much. Rudy T should let Odom set up Kobe more since he's playing pretty well today


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Where the **** is Mihm?...THREE offensive rebounds?!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Steve Javy Could Call A Better Game :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Lakers inability to rebound is killing them... dang man, 4 offensive clutch rebounds on 2 plays.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I just smashed my remote...and it's only the 3rd game, my hand hurts


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> The Lakers inability to rebound is killing them... dang man, 4 offensive clutch rebounds on 2 plays.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow. Those officials were just horrible in the last 4 minutes and really cost us quite a bit.

Mihm cannot rebound to save his life, BTW. Anyways, nice comeback.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Horrible refereeing down the stretch for both teams.. Oh well!

At least this team tried to comeback. They could have easily just gave up in the 3rd down by like 20 pts...

Bring on the Hawks!!!!!!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, as expected. It was just so frustrating to watch them give up all of those off rebounds in that last sequence when they were down by 3. Too many turnovers. LO played very well too, hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> Bring on the Hawks!!!!!!


Thank God we're playing the Hawks next. :laugh:

No shame in losing to the probable NBA champions for the season. I mean, most of us didn't expect a win anyway. Stay optmistic. Remember how the Heat started out last year?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> I just smashed my remote...and it's only the 3rd game, my hand hurts


Everytime the refs made a bad call in the 4hth (just about every other play) I just about lost it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Thank God we're playing the Hawks next. :laugh:
> 
> No shame in losing to the probable NBA champions for the season.


i wouldnt get your hopes up
:uhoh:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> Everytime the refs made a bad call in the 4hth (just about every other play) I just about lost it.


Yeah. 

But at least these guys gave themselves a chance to win....and what's up with Mihm?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ranks #1 in the NBA in Free-Throw Percentage(1.0) Ranks #5 in the NBA in Field Goals Per 48 Minutes(16.0)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Free Throws Per 48 Minutes(32.0) Ranks #3 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts Per 48 Minutes(32.0)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(32.0) Ranks #1 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(32.0)
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Assists Per 48 Minutes(16.0) Ranks #1 in the NBA in Points Per 48 Minutes(64.0)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes(96.0) Ranks #3 in the NBA in Turnovers Per 48 Minutes(16.0)


Guess Who?




















VUJACIC


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

If this was in SA it would have been a 20 point blowout. 

Way too many mental mistakes out there. 
Lakers really struggling on the boards at certain stretches.
During the final few minutes of the games the Spurs got key offensive rebounds, killing any chance the Lakers had at pulling a fast one. 

Butler and Atkins continue to have awful shot selection. 

When is Cook going to hit some shots?


Rudy needs to wake up. I doubt Manu would have dunked all over the Lakers to close the 3rd if Odom was out there 19 more seconds. He IS the teams best rebounder. Little things like that adding up. 

Kobe strips Barry at the end, they show the replay of Barry calling a timeout without the ball.....NBA OFFICIATING, ITS PATHETIC. 

Side note- Spurs played beautiful basketball tonight. 

When Vlade is back, the Lakers will be able to run more based on the fact that he can outlet the ball a whole lot better.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

64 PPG, 32 RPG, 16 APG and 16 turnovers per game.. Wow  :rofl:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> i wouldnt get your hopes up
> :uhoh:


It's still a new team. They'll get it togehter, I'm sure of it.

Also, Brent Barry is freaking perfect for the Spurs. He fits in so nicely with the way they play.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Kobe strips Barry at the end, they show the replay of Barry calling a timeout without the ball.....NBA OFFICIATING, ITS PATHETIC.


Bad call, yes. But the ball was rolling straight to Duncan anyway, so it didn't really matter in the end.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Bad call, yes. But the ball was rolling straight to Duncan anyway, so it didn't really matter in the end.


To me it looked as if Kobe was going to get it, but stopped when he heard the whistle.

Either way, it doesn't matter since the Lakers' chances looked pretty bleak at that point.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well this is my breakdown in this game. 

Lakers got killed inside with Odom playing pf it ain't gonna work. 

This should be the new Lakers line-up

Atkins
Kobe
Odom
Grant
Mihm

Lakers need more of what Odom was doing tonight being very aggressive. 

Rudy T is making a terrible error thinking Odom can play 4. 

We had a shot tonight only because grant for a stretch was able to stem the Duncan tide, but the smaller Laker line-up couldn't get rebounds. 

We gotta get Sasha Vujacic in the rotation its time to see if he can make plays and contribute NOW. 

Atkins is killing us with terrible defense and to's. 

I'm hopeful that when Divac gets back and with grant at 4 and Odom at 3 we can be as good as we think but in the meantime Grant has to start and Butler has to start coming off the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I vote Odom for POG.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> DUBK thats a great avatar.


:greatjob: Thank you.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I vote Odom for POG.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm glad our guys didn't roll over and die after being down early to a superior team. Obviously the rebounding and turnovers killed us in the end. The turnover problem can be cleaned up just by the guys gelling as the season goes on but the rebounding is a concern. Odom is the only good rebounding big we have, as Brian Grant seems to have very little left in his legs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Duncan, Spurs Rule L.A. 



> LOS ANGELES, Nov. 5 (Ticker) -- The Los Angeles Lakers made a concerted effort to hit the boards, but, when it mattered most, their inability to control the glass resulted in a second straight loss.
> 
> After getting outrebounded in its first two games since the departure of center Shaquille O'Neal, Los Angeles got a big effort from Lamar Odom and held a 46-41 edge on the boards. But after drawing within 101-95 with 2:04 to go, the Lakers failed to control the offensive glass.
> 
> Odom finished with 24 points and 11 rebounds but had six turnovers. Kobe Bryant led the Lakers with 28, including 12 in the final quarter, but made just 8-of-22 shots from the field.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game Recap



> LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The new-look Los Angeles Lakers took their lumps again.
> 
> ``San Antonio is a team that really knows what they're doing out there because they have the chemistry and they've been with each other for a long time,'' Bryant said. *``We're a young team and we're still trying to figure out how we want to go about things. So it was a good test and a good challenge for us. I'm proud of the way we battled back.''*
> 
> ``Kobe is great,'' Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said. ``He came after us and tried to get it done and almost did it. I would imagine Kobe wants to get it done more than ever.''


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I posted this in the other Laker-Spurs game thread: 



> Yet another game that exposes the Lakers’ need for a 1 and 4, especially against the elite teams of the NBA. The Lakers’ type of “offense” (and Rudy isn’t really employing much of an offense) requires a PG that can distribute, cut off the ball, and hit open jumpers at a reasonable rate. Right now Chucky Atkins is barely hitting jumpers often enough, and he certainly isn’t doing much distributing or cutting off the ball. That 1 also need to be a good defender, and Atkins is pretty much as bad as you can get. Parker was predictably cutting up the Lakers because he was getting past Atkins at will, which put tremendous strain on Laker rotation and team D in general. A rebounding/shot blocking 4 is their second greatest need, as the elite teams in the NBA all have at least one big that can board and swat at a very high level. Lakers need a specialist, which is what they’ll likely find in FA. In trade, if they’re lucky, they may find a player that can score on the inside as well as board and block.
> 
> That said, not too bad of a game. Spurs look poised to dethrone the Pistons as we expected, Lakers looked much better than the Utah game (probably because they were at home), getting it to within 6 points with 3 minutes to go. Duncan and KG will be fighting for MVP this year, as most expected. One thing I was really pissed about was the 3 or 4 non-calls Bowen committed on Kobe. It was pretty blatant fouling, not sure if the refs just didn’t see the fouls or if they truly believed they weren’t fouls (they were).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Bad call, yes. But the ball was rolling straight to Duncan anyway, so it didn't really matter in the end.


True, but Kobe gave up on the play immediately when he heard the whistle, so he could have just as easily gotten to the ball before (or right as) Duncan was getting to it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*``I think I unintentionally hit him, so I asked him if he was all right,'' Bryant said. ``He said I threw an elbow. I said, `I didn't throw an elbow.' He said, `Yes you did.' I said, `I just told you I didn't, so what if I did?' And that's how we both got technicals.'' *

Kobe messes with Timmay. I liked that....



I was jumping up and down when Lakers cut down the lead to 6. Then, Kobe tried to do a little bit much which resulted in nothing.

However, this team needs to move the ball alot. Rebounding and Blocking are still the issues but if Lakers score points on extra passes, we should be fine.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Although i'm upset that the Lakers lost, i'm not upset we didnt get blown out by 30 points. Even a slight chance of coming back in the 4th. 

In addition, Odum played great.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Lakers looked good in the 1st Q. Spurs are a great team and we hung in. Still early. Even tho we lost im still happy cuz spurs cud go all the way and we almost came out with the W. 

p.s Odom much better


----------

